# HELP: s88 mk2 won't turn on all the way



## Bohemian (Jul 23, 2019)

I just unboxed my new s88 mk2 and followed the driver download instructions provided by Sweetwater, but the thing won't turn all the way on. Only the screen, the white buttons above the screen, the keyboard display and the touch fader light are illuminated. None of the other buttons are on nor do they affect anything on the screen. Given that there is no manual with this thing, I'm kind of scratching my head as to what I should do.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 23, 2019)

I believe you need to install and run the Komplete Kontrol software. That's essentially the brains of the keyboard.


----------



## whiskers (Jul 26, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I believe you need to install and run the Komplete Kontrol software. That's essentially the brains of the keyboard.


@Jdiggity1 is correct. To get the control parameters from the Kontrol, you need to be running your DAW and/or Komplete Kontrol SW


----------

